# Shepherd/Dobie Mix Ears???



## joe_linda88

I am new to this site and I just thought someone would be so kind as to give me their opinion about my 18 week male pup. We got Simba from the Humane Society. They told us that it's rare they get alot of information from people that drop off their dogs. She remembered the man that did drop off Simba (and his brother) and informed her that they were part Doberman, part Shepherd and could give them the actual date of birth. We don't know how much percentage wise is Dobie or Shepherd.

Simba has coloring of Shepherd, but the short hair of a Dobie and the body shape of a Dobie. As far as the ears, I don't know!!!! Looking in the site, it seems he may have GSD ears....

They flip flop like all the others I see on this site. I know Doberman ears do NOT stand (on their own). I am HOPING that there is a good chance his will stand. When he is outside they stand (like a teepee). There was only 3 different occasions that only one ear would stand completely erect (that was when he was 8-12 weeks old) . But I have to say, most of the time they are down. I did read that someone said "if they once stood or they are flip flopping, they will stand in time". But this is with a purebred Shepherd. Being that Simba is part Doberman, I am not sure what they will do.

I know he's not a purebred, and this site is all about GSD's....but can someone just be kind enought to give me their opinion?

Here he is at 12 weeks:










Here he is at 16 weeks:


----------



## SunCzarina

He's a cute one. Try encouraging him to chew, build up the jaw muscles and the ear muscles. If that doesn't work by the time he's 6 months old, you can have your vet tape his ears so they stand.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I'm not expert on ears but I just wanted to say that your pup is ADORABLE!


----------



## joe_linda88

Oh, he is chewing consttantly. He is not deprived of that. We don't really want to do any taping or anything like that. We were just wondering if anyone thought they would stand on their own.


----------



## MelissaHoyer

What a cutie and my two favorite breeds to boot!


----------



## joe_linda88

Thank you so much!!! He is a cute one.....18 weeks and weighs 42 pounds already......Dobie/Shepherd mix....this is will interesting how he turns out when full grown!!


----------



## BlackGSD

It's anyones guess.

Looking at the first pic, I would have guessed, that yes, they likely would stand eventually. But looking at the newer pic, I would guess that they mayl NOT. So who knows! (Lots of help aren't I.







)

He sure is a handsome little dude either way.

As was said, giving him lots of things to chew is a good thing.

If he were mine, I would NOT tape them if they don't stand on their own.


----------



## pamela berger

definitely a dobie head and face


----------



## gsdlove212

What a cutie pie...and don't worry there are alot of mixes here, and some that don't even have a GSD yet. So stick around







. No clue on the ears, I would say its anyones guess though. Thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

What a cutie!

Great looking boy you have there.

I personally, don't think they will. The newer picture you posted seems to show a lot of the 'dobie' ear set. Floppy, set far apart, larger than a Shepherd's ear.

I think the floppy ears are adorable on him though!

Cutie-patootie!


----------



## kellync

OK, hope this works, (sorry in advance, it was my Dad's nap time) 
This is his GSD/Dobie mix. This dog is a HORSE. He is the coolest, most beautiful dog. He is HUGE. His ears dont stand erect like a GSD, but the dog is so beautiful, it doesnt matter at all. I am sometimes envious, you get the best of both worlds, the intelligence of both breeds, and short hair...Enjoy that pup, he will be a lot of fun!!


----------



## kellync

here is one more, sorry for the blurriness...
You can see my Sasha wants some love too...


----------



## Chantell

Simba is toooo cute for words!!!! Love the name!


----------



## joe_linda88

Thanks for sending those pics.....the Shepherd/Dobie mix of your Dad's looks so much just like a Dobie.....I can't really see any Shepherd in him....I would have never guessed it was a mix at all.....

I will have to wait & see what happens with Simba's ears. The responses are interesting in what people think of him (whether his ears will go up or down). I am just as confused as the next person. 

<span style="color: #3366FF"> </span> <span style='font-size: 11pt'> </span> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>My thoughts are: If they are "Dobie ears", then why are they standing sometimes??? That's what is confusing to me. </span>


----------



## joe_linda88

No, I am NOT taping them......I will let nature takes it's course.....Thank you for your input!! We have tons of things for him to chew on and he spends 95% of his waking time chewing.....that's about all we can do.....

THANKS!!!


----------



## APBTLove

Looking at them in the last pic, I don't think they'll stand... But boy is he a looker, what a handsome beast!

It just looks like his ears are too soft. They will likely end up like the ears on the mix Kelly posted, but you never know! I've seen PB shepherds end up with theirs ears up by 7-8 months. 

I agree with not taping, let nature to her work. It's not like he is going to be medically effected by having floppy ears.


----------



## Fodder

my thoughts are the same as tracy's. from the first pic i thought there was a good chance, but based on his second photo (along with the weight and fold of his right ear) it doesn't appear that they will. w/o knowing more about the mix, its hard to give a guess. i have seen known shepherd/dobie crosses with fly away nun ears, as well as one up one down. i have a friend with a great dane (long huge ears) and malamute mix (known parentage) and one of his ears are erect while his sisters remain down.

i'm glad you're opting not to tape. its really not that serious in the long run.

eta: kelly, your dads dog looks to have a lot of dobie in him.


----------



## GSDinOly

I will say they probably will not stand. Looking at the last pic, it appears that there is not enough muscle to support and pull the cartilage to a stand. the photos that kellync posted is most likely what you will get...A VERY BEAUTIFUL DOG for sure!!! Anything is possible though without knowing the parent dogs histories. Can you post pictures as he grows? I'm curious to see as well since the ears did stand teepee style when he was 12 weeks.....and I don't think Dobie ears ever do that.


----------



## joe_linda88

Here is Simba at 16 weeks.










12 Weeks:


----------



## Fodder

wow, they really are trying to do _something,_ lol. so adorable!


----------



## kellync

Those babys are trying to stand. I think after seeing these pictures, they just might. Looks like Sashas ears when they started to stand..LOL so cute


----------



## joe_linda88

> Originally Posted By: kellyncThose babys are trying to stand. I think after seeing these pictures, they just might. Looks like Sashas ears when they started to stand..LOL so cute


Yes, but these pics were a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately I haven't seen them stand like this since. Now, it seems that just one ear flops over on top of his head (but it doesn't stand, just flops) and the other is just down......

You know, it's so silly to be so concerned about this!!!! But whenever I see a shepherd with those gorgeous ears standing so tall, I just want them on my dog!!!!!


----------



## kellync

You mean like this? LOL hang in there...ya never know


----------



## joe_linda88

I wish they looked like that. Unfortunately, back when he was around 9-12 weeks it really seemed like they were trying to stand. But now, it is like the one ear is down (like in your pic) and the other ear is just flipped on the top of his head. Very rarely do I see them up. When he is outside they are up sort of, but they are not straight straight. They are up but the tips of his ears are pointing towards the front of him.....hard to explain......

Guess time will tell.

BTW....YOUR PUP IS GORGEOUS!!!! BEAUTIFUL MARKINGS....


----------



## kellync

Thanks, my pup is a spoiled girl. we love her so much. She knows it too. Please keep posting pix, I am very curious what Simba's ears will do. He is so handsome. Sasha's ears stood for a while at that age, and then went down, we started to worry a bit, and then one day a month or so later, up again.


----------



## joe_linda88

HERE IS SIMBA TODAY (8/23/09)::::This is what I mean by the one ear flipping over. That's all I am getting!! He actually turned 20 weeks old today.......


----------



## SunCzarina

The left one looks like it's trying. Happens some times, one will stand and the other flop.



> Quote:You know, it's so silly to be so concerned about this!!!! But whenever I see a shepherd with those gorgeous ears standing so tall, I just want them on my dog!!!!!


Call the vet and ask about taping. I've also heard some people use breath right nose strips to give the ears a little help but I don't know if it works, Otto's went up on their own.


----------



## GSDinOly

Wow..I'd ask about taping also..look at the ear on the left..it looks very strong in the back and there might be hope they will stand with a bit of help. He sure is a beautiful dog by the way.


----------



## joe_linda88

Thank you for looking! His ears at this stage (he is now 5 1/2 months old are still the same. They go up sometimes but most of the time, I would say 95% of the time, they are completely down. Then, one folds over on top of his head like in the pic. I can tell you that he is teething terribly right now...in fact he lost 4 teeth just today!!! My husband doesn't want to tape them or anything else. I bought breath right strips (against his wishes) and eyelash glue (like someone on this site suggested). Well, they didn't stay in and plus when they were in, it didn't make them "stand". They only made them go "straight" instead of folded. So, they were straight and sticking out on the sides. I ended up taking the strips out and now he has eyelash glue stuck on the inside of his ears. I think we will let nature takes it's course with him. 

I was just very curious to see what everyonee's opinion was about his ears. It's just strange how they go up, then sideways, etc. but they still have not stood for any length of time, not even for 15 minutes straight.....


----------



## joe_linda88

*Shephard/Dobie Ear Pics Update*

OKAY...HERE IS SIMBA ON 9-16-09....NO EAR IMPROVEMENTS!!! He now officially has NO more baby teeth.....but alot of empty spaces and open gums waiting for adult teeth to come in.....he just turned 5 months and last weighed in at 60 pounds in the pic....








[/img]


----------



## joe_linda88

<a href="http://s1010.photobucket.com/albums/af221/joe_linda88/?action=view&current=9-16-09.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af221/joe_linda88/9-16-09.jpg" border="0" alt="Simba-9-16-09"></a>


----------



## BowWowMeow

Those ears look way too soft to go up, with or without tape. Your pup is very cute and I think he is always going to have unique ears!









The only way that Doberman's ears go up is to crop them and I certainly wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## joe_linda88

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThose ears look way too soft to go up, with or without tape. Your pup is very cute and I think he is always going to have unique ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that Doberman's ears go up is to crop them and I certainly wouldn't recommend that.


Yes, I agree, I really don't think they will go up....but isn't it STRANGE how they want to go up????? I don't understand it, they are soft, but yet they keep going on top of his head......?????


----------



## Virginia

I don't know, when my pup was 5 - 6 months his ears looked very soft too...I was convinced they would never stand. But lo and behold, they made their way up with some help from the Breath Right strips, though I think if I left them alone they would've gone up by themselves eventually. And it looks like your boy's ears are trying a lot harder than my pup's age the same age. Both ears finally went up around 7 months, and my boy is a mix too (though not a dobie mix). 

Were Simba's ears up before he started teething? That seems to be a pretty good predictor of what the ears will look like later on.


----------



## joe_linda88

> Originally Posted By: VirginiaI don't know, when my pup was 5 - 6 months his ears looked very soft too...I was convinced they would never stand. But lo and behold, they made their way up with some help from the Breath Right strips, though I think if I left them alone they would've gone up by themselves eventually. And it looks like your boy's ears are trying a lot harder than my pup's age the same age. Both ears finally went up around 7 months, and my boy is a mix too (though not a dobie mix).
> 
> Were Simba's ears up before he started teething? That seems to be a pretty good predictor of what the ears will look like later on.


<span style="color: #33CCFF"><span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #3333FF"><span style="color: #CC0000">Virginia, thank you for your wonderful reply!!</span> Well, this is the best news I've heard!!! LOL....and yes, Simba's ears stood before he started teething. Take a look at the pics I've posted (on the first page)....there is a picture of him lying on his bed, then a pic of him with one ear up and one ear down......

Now just today I came home from work and one ear was halfway up (which I've never seen before) and the other was just down, like normal.....

His ears used to stay up MORE when he was younger. He is finally growing into his ears, but they don't go up as much anymore.....

I have a silly question: just because all the baby teeth are out, and the adult teeth are coming in....does that mean that he is STILL teething???? Or is teething over and done with since all the baby teeth are gone??? 

Oh, and what is your Shepherd mixed with??? I do realize that Dobie ears are naturally big and floppy....so which means I sort of have a 50/50 chance here at my pups ears!!!! 

Simba was born on 4/11/09. So, he just turned 5 months on the 11th of September. Reading your reply, you give me hope!!!!</span></span></span>


----------



## Virginia

When we got my boy at 4 months, both ears were up, though a little floppy at the tips. Around 4.5 months they started lowering. Here's a pic of a friend holding my pup when his ears first came down (around 5 months):









Look familiar?

And here's a pic taken with a camera phone from last week (he's almost 1.5 years now), impatiently waiting for me to get my shoes on to take him out for a walk:










So yes, I think there's definitely hope for your little man, especially since Simba's ears are going up and down. They even went through that cute teepee stage (first page), which my pup's ears never did. The only reason I can think of for why they wouldn't go up is if the ears are too large and heavy to stand up on their own, but that doesn't really seem to be the case since they are able to stay up, if only for a short while. It looks like he just needs to finish teething and grow into them a bit, cause they are huge, lol. 

The way I understand it, the ears go down when dogs are teething because the calcium gets routed from their ears to forming new teeth. So even though it seems like all your pup's baby teeth are out, that doesn't mean his ears are going to immediately go up. It could take a while longer for everything to settle in and go back to normal.

Check out the pictures thread in the Ears Up forum, it might give you some insight on what to expect with your pup. And there are some photos on how to put in the Breath Right strips too, if you're interested in that.

ETA: Just re-read your post about putting in the Breath Right strips. The first couple of times I put them in myself they didn't do anything either, just made his ears kind of funny looking but still floppy. I think the position of the strips is important...they're supposed to hold up the part that flops over. We got pretty creative designing the correct pattern to hold up his ear, and got it eventually. But like I said, I think the ears would've gone up even if I hadn't put the strips in. I think there's a thread around here somewhere on how to position the Breath Right strips correctly...the pictures in there really helped me a lot.

Hang in there! I know what it's like to constantly be wondering about your pup's ears, especially if they're a mix. With pure GSDs, you KNOW that the ears are supposed to go up so you're pretty much just playing the waiting game, but with mixes there's a much higher element of uncertainty. 

We think Bodie is a GSD/Dutch shepherd mix, which is not quite the same as GSD/Dobie, but when he was 5 months old, his ears never went through the wonky ear stages that all the other puppies went through, they were completely flat and limp like in the first pic, so we just assumed they'd be like that for the rest of his life. They stayed flat and limp for another 2 - 3 months before we had liftoff.

Regardless of what happens with your dog's ears, he'll always be the same sweet, adorable pup. He's a looker, that's for sure, and so unique! Definitely a mix of my two favorite breeds. 

I would've loved Bodie all the same if he had soft ears, but he is just so darn handsome with them up!


----------



## joe_linda88

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #6600CC"><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'> </span> <span style="color: #330099"> </span> Thank you SO MUCH for your input Virginia!!! And your pup is very very cute!!!!! I know he's not a pup anymore, but regardless, he is a cutie!!! 

I just have to wait & see what happens...but thanks for understanding about the "curiousity" in just wanting to know and waiting to see if or when they will decide to go up!!! 

Right now, poor Simba must have eaten something he shouldn't have when we weren't looking.....he has a terrible bout of diarrhea for past 2 days.....called vet today & they said to put him on Science Diet EN in cans...no treats, etc. for next 2 days to see if it helps, if not, it looks like a vet visit is in order.......

We live in Florida and have little lizards. He just loves to catch them, then play with them, then eat them!!! He's eaten nasty gross looking slugs also!!! The lizards I can for the most part open his mouth and wiggle his head till the lizard jumps out to safety. But the slugs!!! Ugghhh, ewww, I've managed to get one out of his mouth....

Simba eats EVERYTHING and ANYTHING that moves....even ANTS!!!</span></span>


----------



## GSDSunshine

Just wondering how this guy and his ears are coming along?


----------



## joe_linda88

I don't think Simba's ears will stand. He is now 6 months old and they are completely down 98% of the time. When he is focused on something outside, he puts them up...that's it......

Oh well, I thought there would be a chance, but he is getting older and they are just not standing at all....

So be it! My husband says let nature take it's course, so, he has completely floppy ears!

I do want to thank everyone who has responded to my posts, and gave me their input and help!!! THIS SITE IS GREAT!!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE.....


----------



## dexter_e

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverdefinitely a dobie head and face


My thoughts exactly! He looks like a GSD/Dobie.
Unbelievably cute. I think 'cause he's got the Dobie head and ears they won't stand unless cropped, which I am not an advocate of. Let them be what they are naturally! =)


----------

